# Hard Downshift Auto 1.4



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Noticeable deceleration when coming down through the gears is fairly normal for the 6-speed autos from most manufacturers. These days, the torque converters stay locked in gear on down through 2nd or 3rd, which couples the engine directly to the trans. As a result, they "engine brake" a lot more than the old 4 speed autos that would sometimes use the TC to decouple when the gas pedal was released.

If you're not getting an abrupt jerk or thump as it goes through the gears, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

